# Here They Come......



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, looks like for the last 19 years we've dodged several bullets, but this one may whack us. In 1991 Hurricane Bob knocked us on our keesters, and now Earl (and later, Fiona) has us in thier sites. As we just got back from Acadia, the RQS is still relativly loaded, so if things look bad we may be "bugging out" and visiting Wolfwood till the storm passes (that is, if'n were invited







)
Theres a chance it may skate more easterly, but two of the projected paths place it right over Cape Cod. Maybe with a few good Outbackers thoughts, he'll spin out into the north Atlantic and just give us some sizeable waves. If not, we may have some unexpected camping trips ahead of us! (At least we've got that BIG lifeboat to fall back to!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Kevin, you, Stace, & the kids (2 & 4-legged) are welcome ANYTIME!! That means day or night. If it comes to that, lo9ad her up, head her on out, and THEN call ... or don't call, we'll understand when the bus pulls down the lane!!

btw, this goes for ANY of you who may need to get to higher ground *DOGS & CATS ARE ALL WELCOME* (yes, g.pigs, rabbits, sheep and the rest of 'em, too!!). Head towards S. NH and call (or contact someone else who does have our phone #)

We also have a camper (yeah, we do!>>>sleeps 12 if it has to) AND beds in the house (add 8 more bodies) ... so there's LOTS of room!! Even if you can't get to your camper in time - get yourselves to safe ground if you need too. Wolfwood is 18 miles from the coast but sits on HIGH ground (as far as local water is concerned) with a house-generator available. There may be BIG rain & wind, but you'll be dry AND have water, electric, & lights.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

btw - are they responsible for this heat???


106* today in the shade!!!! THAT'S NUTS!!!!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

GREAT, we are leaving on Friday for a week up in the Cape Cod area.... I am keeping an eye on the forcast.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> GREAT, we are leaving on Friday for a week up in the Cape Cod area.... I am keeping an eye on the forcast.


You might want to call the CG...

If you get stuck ... Wofwood is here, 3 hrs from the Cape but DRY!....with a pool, nearby beaches, closer than Ohio, and close enough to the ape to get down there once the weather passes!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> GREAT, we are leaving on Friday for a week up in the Cape Cod area.... I am keeping an eye on the forcast.


We are already seeing an exodus here. The grocery stores are packed, cant find batteries anywhere and bottled water has increased .50 a gallon. FEMA has had meetings with our department heads, overtime has been posted for Thurs, Fri and Sat.

The upside is, you wont have to fight the crowds!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> GREAT, we are leaving on Friday for a week up in the Cape Cod area.... I am keeping an eye on the forcast.


We are already seeing an exodus here. The grocery stores are packed, cant find batteries anywhere and bottled water has increased .50 a gallon. FEMA has had meetings with our department heads, overtime has been posted for Thurs, Fri and Sat.

The upside is, you wont have to fight the crowds!
[/quote]

I was wondering abou that... So pack the kids & Stace in the car and send them up....we have PLENTY of room!!!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We have reservations at Normandy Farms in Foxboro, MA. Is this likely to be an affected area?

Wolfwood, Is that a picture of your house under your signature? I had friends that moved to NH in the early 70s to a prerevolutionary home that sure looked like that one. I think it was near Suncook??? I was still kind of a kid so the address escapes me.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

You'll be fine at Normandy. That is far enough inland, that it should not be affected by the storm. (There maybe wind/rain but nothing I would be afraid of.) As a matter of fact, Normandy would be my "safe haven", even if I had to post up in their Safari field. Saturday and Sunday are looking to be good days (at least for now).


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Normandy would be a good choice. Looks like I'll be fueling up the rv and putting the fridge on just in case. Not expecting much from Earl but I do use the onboard generator to feed the house and the tank is a little low from the Acadia trip. Don't think I'll need an escape plan.

John


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been keeping an eye on Earl as well; for different reasons. Hubby, who rarely travels for work, left for Germany Sunday and is expected back Friday. I started losing sleep over his flight last night. Read just before getting on here that Earl may have his eyes set on the Outer Banks. Hope you and anyone else in his path remain safe and sound.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Wishing the best for you guys...Ike knocked us on our keesters 2 years ago...imagine evacuating with a newborn (#3) and the in-laws all in one vehicle...one big happy family. Good thing is we headed my parent's place for a "hurrication" The hurrication ended when we saw the damage to our abode, but gotta make the best of whatever situation your dealt.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> Wolfwood, Is that a picture of your house under your signature? I had friends that moved to NH in the early 70s to a prerevolutionary home that sure looked like that one. I think it was near Suncook??? I was still kind of a kid so the address escapes me.


Yes, it is a photo of Wolfwood. We built the house 11 years ago ... but it IS board-for-board reproduction of a 1740's tavern from up north. Who knows? Maybe your friend's home was the model (of course, our electrical AND plumbing both work







....>


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfwood, Is that a picture of your house under your signature? I had friends that moved to NH in the early 70s to a prerevolutionary home that sure looked like that one. I think it was near Suncook??? I was still kind of a kid so the address escapes me.


Yes, it is a photo of Wolfwood. We built the house 11 years ago ... but it IS board-for-board reproduction of a 1740's tavern from up north. Who knows? Maybe your friend's home was the model (of course, our electrical AND plumbing both work







....>
[/quote]

LOL, the best of both worlds! Even the setting looked very like it but as I recall there are a quite a few old homes in that area. It has also been a LONG time since I was there. I beleive they only had the home for less than 10 years. THey went up there when they retired and as thier health failed it became too much. It was a neat old place.

Baack to the thread topic, all forcasts I am seeing for Earl show it clearing the area by Saturday evening. We won't be there until Saturday as we are unable to leave home until after work on Friday. I think we will do the "overnight" at Walmart on the way. You all take care with the storms coming. Being prepared seems to be the best assurance of nothing happening.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well, Earl came and went, without much of a bang. We had the RQS set up as our life boat in the back yard. Fridge was filled, propane topped off and generators on standby. With the amount of traffic headed off Cape, we knew it would be better to "shelter in place". Besides, we were all ordered in, and the department was broken into two teams- A and B. Both teams would work 12 hour shifts, with manditory 12 hours off. I was assigned to "Strike team 1", and our assignment was to patrol the down town area for any trouble calls- i.e. burgalries, looting, what have you in the event the "you know what" hit the fan. Each strike team member had enough provisions to last three days (lesson's learned from Katrina) and were supplied with all the tactical gear, including chain saws.

Turned out, at about 2100 hrs, Earl banked sharply east, and the "cone of uncertainty" became more certain that we dodged a direct hit. By midnight, the EOC was disbanded, and the strike teams were advised to step down. We never even lost power. As I sit on the deck I can hear a few chain saws growling in the distance, but overall, we've had thunder storms that did more damage than ol' "Dupe of Earl"........


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sure was the "Du[e of Earl"!!!

Sure glad to hear that ll was pretty calm down there....it sure was here! Even so, preparation is a good thing ...good practice, I guess. Someday it really will hit!


----------

